# Aufrüsten- aber was?



## smy26926 (20. April 2013)

*Aufrüsten- aber was?*

Hallo!

Ich habe einen Dell XPs M1730 mit einem Core 2 Duo mit 2,20 GHz und einer (oder 2 ich weiß es nicht genau) GeForce 9800M GTX mit 1024 MB DDR3 und einer 500 GB HDD. Kann man da noch was aufrüsten was sinnvoll ist oder wäre es besser einen neuen Laptop zu kaufen damit er später noch kompatibel ist?

Danke SMY


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. April 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten- aber was?*

Du könntest höchstens noch eine SSD nachrüsten. Alles andere würde in meinen Augen wenig bis keinen Sinn ergeben, falls du überhaupt noch an eine passende CPU oder GPU herankommst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. April 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten- aber was?*

CPU und Graka kann unter Umständen den vorhanden Kühler an oder über die Grenze treiben wie auch die Laufzeit senken wegen erhöhten Verbrauch. Problem könnte auch das beschaffen der E Teile sein. Ich würde mich da auch eher auf die SSD und / dem dem RAM beschränken


----------



## evolution (20. April 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten- aber was?*

Die wichtigste Frage wäre doch: für was braucht er das Ding?

Er schreibt auch was von Laptop - also grafikhungrige Spiele werden sehr viele Probleme machen.
Für Office brauch er gar nichts aufrüsten.

Wie gesagt, was will er überhaupt machen?


----------



## combatIII (21. April 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten- aber was?*

Frag doch mal bei Dell direkt an.Die muessten dir doch sagen koennen ob da noch was geht und wie weit da noch was geht.Solltest du z.B. die CPU tauschen koennen kannst du vielleicht in der Bucht guenstig eine schiessen und gut.


----------



## the.hai (21. April 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten- aber was?*



smy26926 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe einen Dell XPs M1730 mit einem Core 2 Duo mit 2,20 GHz und einer (oder 2 ich weiß es nicht genau) GeForce 9800M GTX mit 1024 MB DDR3 und einer 500 GB HDD. Kann man da noch was aufrüsten was sinnvoll ist oder wäre es besser einen neuen Laptop zu kaufen damit er später noch kompatibel ist?
> 
> Danke SMY


 
Also bei der "Motorisierung" war das Ding mal ne Zockmaschiene, aber die Zeiten sind schon lange vorbei. Aufrüsten macht keinen Sinn, denn ne SSD und/oder RAM bringen nicht wirklich Performance, wenn man Spiele ins Augenmerk zieht.


Neues gaming notebook und fertig.

p.S. ich hab zu weihnachten mein 17er mit 9800m GTS und T9400 verkauft und platz für das aktuelle maschuienchen siehe SIG gemacht


----------



## smy26926 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten- aber was?*

Ich spiel oft und gerne und lege wert auf eine gute Grafik. Zurzeit spiele ich grad Skyrim und Tomb Raider


----------



## Alex555 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten- aber was?*

Was du aufrüsten könntest: 
CPU --> Core 2 Duo X9000 (2x2,8Ghz, übertaktbar) 
GPU --> Eine zweite 9800M GTX könnte eingebaut werden. 

Ich würde dir diese Aufrüstungen jedoch nicht empfehlen, der Preis steht in keinem Verhältnis zur erworbenen Mehrleistung. 
Ich würde entweder den XPS M1730 über ebay verkaufen oder als "Schmuckstück" behalten  
Ein aktuelles Gaming notebook hat deutlich mehr Leistung.


----------

